# misty



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

This is my 6 yr BSH that i rescued just before christmas!

look at those eyes......


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

wonderful what was he/she about to pounce on


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, those eyes really are something!
Lovely picture


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

This was taken around dinnertime on christmas day so she prob had her eye on the turkey.... lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats one lovely looking cat


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow!!!!! look at those eyes 
She is lovely


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

She's gorgeous


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

My mother and i bot had a bsh x nfc and they were both beautiful cats.
Where as my mum went to the norweign forest side and now shows them, i always liked the chunky bsh.
Then my mum found misty seeking a new home, and as soon as i saw those eyes i knew i had to give her the home she needed!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes a stunner,,, beautiful,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes a beautiful cat just stunning


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Gorgeous baby!


----------

